# New and scared of HSG



## suzmead (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello everybody
I am new here (joined today) and have a few issues which I hope somebody here may be able to help me with. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and have had my hormone levels checked which confirms this. The next step before going onto something like clomid is to check my fallopian tubes with a dye test. My problem is that I am extremely nervous about this procedure and at my last pelvic exam I was so tense that the doctor couldn't insert the speculum. I don't think I will be able to do the HSG without some form of sedation. Does anybody here know of a London clinic(private) where it is possible to request this? Thanks for reading and hope somebody can help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

suzmead

welcome to ff u will find this sight a great help and support and I have to worn you that you will be hooked for life  .

I can not help u with ur question on clinics in London as i live in Birmingham, but i was also nervous when i had my hsg in November 04. It is not painfull and the procedure was over in 10 min. I would say just relax as I am not sure if they will perform the procedure if u r sedated (something to do with relaxing the nerves I think)

I really just wanted to try and reassure u and say welcome.

love Charlotte


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Suzmead

I have a feeling that the Hammersmith do offer some sort of sedation - you could call & check (or look on their web site http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/)

I had an HSG a couple of years ago & it wasn't a pleasant experience - had I been given the option of sedation I would have been really glad of it. Some people have no problems (as Charlotte says) - but there are some of us that it hurts a lot. Don't want to scare you, but I wish I'd been more aware before I had it done.

best of luck

Susie
x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

I too experienced awful pain during the HSG procedure it wasnt pleasant at all.  But there are so many different stories.

Sadly i havent got my results yet, and I have been worried because i was reading somewhere, that said if you expereince pain, its because the dye can't get through and your tubes are blocked   but other stories go against this

Hopefully i will find out on 10th February 2005

Good luck and if you can have sedation i would recommend it

Wendyxx


----------

